
1800 MongoDB hacked - neo2006
https://yro.slashdot.org/story/17/01/22/2140209/database-attacks-spread-to-couchdb-hadoop-and-elasticsearch-servers
======
elmerfud
I don't understand why people keep calling this a hack. The systems were
accessed by normal means as allowed and configured by their systems
administrators.

Data hijack, data destruction, or some other term indicating there was
vandalization through allowed access means would serve the tech community
better.

~~~
neo2006
I agree with you. I actually misread first before sharing the article and then
read "these databases are MongoDB instances that feature no administrator
password and are exposed to external connections from the internet" If you
configure a DB with admin access to the internet and no password, you are
basically asking people to vandalise/temper with your DB.

